# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de hormigón compactado

## NoRegistrado

Hace unos días, Calima comentó que la presa de Los Morales era de hormigón compactado, y me llamó la atención porque parece ser (desconozco el motivo), que es típico en ellas que la pared aguas abajo sea escalonada.

Buscando otra cosa he encontrado éstas fotos en la pagina de OHL referentes a la construcción de la presa del Val en Zaragoza que se hizo con esa técnica.





http://www.ohl.es/plantillas/grid1de...dC=387&idM=419

En las primeras se pueden ver las apisonadoras compactando el hormigón, y en la última la presa terminada y la pared escalonada.
 Me pregunto si la diferencia es que ésta se hace por capas, y las otras se hacen por bloques independientes. Tampoco sé el motivo para decidirse si se hace de una forma u otra, imagino que será por el terreno en el que se asienta.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (14-abr-2014)

----------


## Luján

Básicamente es como dices. Al ir compactando con rodillo, vas poniendo el encofrado a base de escalones.

El por qué usar uno u otro método, ni idea.

----------


## manzanares

Sin ser un verdadero experto , en principio es una solución para una mas rápida y económica construcción de presas  y a la vez solucionar el problema del fraguado del hormigon . el hormigón en el fraguado desprende calor y en este tipo de construcciones se emplean miles de m3 con lo que el calor acumulado llegaría a "fisurar" al cemento en estos casos se le añaden mas cantidad de material puzolánico (cenizas volantes y escoria siderúrgica, sobretodo) que a la vez abarata el hormigón , se añade menos agua y los rulos o apisonadoras pueden pasar por encima del hormigón compactándolo sin problemas .

Una solución constructiva para abaratar costes , reducir tiempo y solucionar problemas técnicos del hormigón .

Un saludo .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hace unos días, Calima comentó que la presa de Los Morales era de hormigón compactado, y me llamó la atención porque parece ser (desconozco el motivo), que *es típico en ellas que la pared aguas abajo sea escalonada*.


Generalmente sí, el paramento de aguas abajo suele ser escalonado.




> Tampoco sé el motivo para decidirse si se hace de una forma u otra, *imagino que será por el terreno en el que se asienta*.


Salvo algo muy extraño, si la cimentación permite una presa de hormigón, debería permitir tanto hormigón vibrado como compactado. Principalmente se opta por uno u otro proceso constructivo por ventajas económicas y viabilidad técnica.

Manzanares lo ha descrito muy bien, las presas HCR tienen a su favor:

1- La puesta en obra del hormigón en una presa HCR es más rápida y económica que en una de hormigón vibrado.
2- La seguridad durante la construcción, se supone que es mayor en una presa HCR.
3- El coste del hormigón es más barato. En el hormigón convencional se suele utilizar aprox. un 30% de cenizas. En el HCR el porcentaje es bastante superior.

----------

Jonasino (11-abr-2014),Varanya (14-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hasta el 75% de cenizas o escoria siderúrgica pone aquí:
https://www.ieca.es/Uploads/docs/Presas.pdf
Como decís, abaratar y evitar los problemas de calor al fraguar.

Muy buenas explicaciones.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Fundamentalmente, la ventaja principal es el tiempo de ejecución de la obra, con lo que supone un ahorro económico fundamentalmente.
El terreno de cimentación tiene las mismas características que en las presas de hormigón vibrado o convencional, puesto que estructuralmente las dos presas funcionan igual y transmiten las mismas cargas al terreno.
Su desarrollo, responde a la evolución de los medios de ejecución de este tipo de obras. Al principio, los medios de ejecución eran manuales, con animales de tiro, con lo que eran frecuentes las pequeñas presas de tierras y de mampostería. Con el desarrollo del hormigón, las presas de hormigón vivieron su apogeo. Con el desarrollo de la maquinaria de movimiento de tierras, las presas de materiales sueltos vivieron un repunte. Y finalmente, aplicando técnicas de movimiento de tierras al hormigón, se empezó a utilizar el HCR (hormigón compactado con rodillo ó RCC en inglés) desde mediados del siglo pasado. Por eso, el hormigón utilizado en estas presas es distinto, más seco y parecido a un suelo, más que hormigón que conocemos típicamente.
El hormigonado se hace por capas de 30 o 40 cm, extendiéndolas en toda la longitud de la presa y compactando de forma continua. Cuando llevas 3 o 4 capas, has llenado el encofrado que tienes puesto, así que toca moverlo. Y en la nueva posición apoya sobre las capas recién ejecutadas. Por eso el paramento inclinado de aguas abajo queda con escalones de 1,2 o 1,5 m de altura. Esta característica se aprovecha también en el diseño del aliviadero, ya que al tener el paramento escalonado, se disipa más la energía al caer el agua de escalón a escalón, necesitando un cuenco amortiguador de menor longitud que en las presas de hormigón vibrado.
Efectivamente, al tener un porcentaje alto de cenizas volantes, el calor de hidratación del cemento es más bajo. Por contra, el ritmo de ejecución es mucho más alto que en las presas de hormigón vibrado, que se hacen por bloques y tienen muchas caras expuestas al ambiente. En las presas de HCR no hay tantas caras expuestas y el ritmo es muy alto (se hormigona 24/7, ya que el tiempo de ejecución es el verdadero ahorro ), con lo que el calor de hidratación queda confinado en la masa de hormigón. Las cenizas se introducen para reducir ese calor de hidratación, pues de lo contrario se producirían tracciones y grietas en el cuerpo de presa. Así pues, más que una ventaja, las cenizas son necesarias.

----------

